# Patterned Rollers



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Thinking of trying one of these things out for some new texture concepts, I'm sure it has been done before... but I haven't come across it 

http://www.rollerstencils.com/store-rollers.
Tons of different patterns

I suppose you could use 2 different techniques to apply the texture,

1. Skim mud on, then use the roller to indent the texture on</P>
or
2. Try to apply the mud with the roller (this is what I would find interesting) 

If option 2 would lay a semi-consistent pattern.... I'm thinking knocking it down could make some very sweet textures.

Thoughts?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I say go for it, but post pics when you do:thumbsup:

Maybe ewe can go for a soft wooly looking pattern first:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Posting pic's of that would be like soft p0rn for some here :whistling2:


----------

